# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیبت در امتحانات داخلی

## amiirhosein

سلام دوستان،من پیش تجربی هستم
مدرسه ما از هفته پیش امتحانات رو شروع کرده ولی با کلاسای من تداخل دارن و من نمیرم!اخرش چی میشه؟باید شهریور امتحان بدم؟

----------


## aliroshani

امتحانات داخلی که نمره شون ارزش نداره(کما اینکه همون نهایی هم ارزش نداره) برو یه 10 ای چیزی بگیر حداقل

----------


## Churchill

ولی تا میتونی برو پاس کن برگرد مثل من ننداز شهریور و دی که دهنم سرویس شد 
هی بیا برو مدرک چی بیار 6 قطعه عکس بعد برو سر کلاس بعد امتحان بعد 40 50 روز سرگردون تا مدرکت رو بهت بدن(دی ماه) 
پولش هم که دیگه بماند

----------


## saj8jad

درود 
به هیچ وجه این کار رو نکن
در حد پاس کردن برو سر جلسه ، یعنی ساعت 12 شب هم که شروع کنی بخونی راحت یه 13 14 میتونی بگیری
هر چند 10 هم کفایته!

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان من امتحانات نرم شهریور میتونم پاس کنم؟

----------

